# Missing 411: The hunted



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Something to watch if your bored. This was pretty good, up until they started talking about space aliens and shimmering predators. I'll forgive the implied bigfoot, even though i don't believe in it. Interesting audio though. I have to admit, it would creep me out.

Description: 


> Hunters have been disappearing from North American wildlands for hundreds of years, many without leaving a trace. Former police detective David Paulides was initially brought on to investigate the circumstances around the many mysterious disappearances - here he presents the haunting true stories of hunters experiencing the unexplainable. Missing 411: The Hunted is based on the book by Paulides, which documents 185 cases of missing peoples from four different countries. All 185 cases fit a narrowly defined profile that was refined after researching thousands of missing person reports; these cases are the most difficult, defy common sense, challenge conventional wisdom and remain unexplained.


Age restricted, so you have to watch it on youtube directly.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My assessment is similar to yours--really interesting stories, but maybe a little too much supernatural emphasis. Still, it scared my sons to death. I thought it was worth the watch.


----------

